# Would you get your board waxed at sportchek



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Meh. It's probably just a belt wax.

If you've heard they do a shit job though, I dunno how you fuck up a belt wax, don't go there.

Might be worth it to learn how to do it yourself.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

*ya i guess*

In your opinion how do belt waxs compare to a diy job.
I've never heard personally they do a shit job, just on other forums i saw people saying it.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Even if it's your first time, if you follow the instructions, in my experience, it'll be better than a belt wax. 

However, sometimes you don't have time and having them do it should be okay. They'd have to do a TERRIBLE job for the board to be, somehow, worse than an unwaxed board.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

alright, it looks like learning how to wax is in my future but until then i will be using my free waxes at sportcheck


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I personally wouldn't bother running it in for a free wax. Waxing is so easy to do by yourself, and the job will be better, so even "free" wouldn't interest me. Also, if it's not a specialty ski/snowboard shop, who knows what monkeys they might have working on it, stripping a binding screw thread or whatever. 

Also, my one and only experience with a belt wax was with a board I rented for my kid on vacation. The rental tech set it up for him and gave it a belt wax in front of me. When we got to the top of the hill, his board absolutely would not go for the thick layer of wax left on the base. I had to pull my credit card out on the mountain and use it to scrape all that wax off. Royal pain, but it was OK after that.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

jjz said:


> alright, it looks like learning how to wax is in my future but until then i will be using my free waxes at sportcheck


Seems like you already had your mind made up before you made this thread :dunno:

Plenty of threads here and all over the internetz to show you how to wax your board. Seriously, take the time to read them, watch them, and learn from them. You AND your board will appreciate it in the end.

Boards love a good waxing and don't be afraid to drip a little on yourself for the same pleasure.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've gone through about 20 of those coupons & they do a pretty good job.

Tell them to hand wax it, you have that option.

If you know anything about the tech side of things, just asking questions.
You should be able to tell if the guys knows what he's talkin' about or is a retard.

But since you're there, you should get a base grind if you need it & get your edges sharpened.

TT


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Since you have the coupons, you might as well use them. It's be hard to really mess your board up, although it is possible, obviously. Look at some of the threads on here about waxing and tuning your board. They're very helpful and informative. Getting the equipement to wax and tune yourself is definitely worth the cost, in my opinion. Keep wax on your board; it's better for it as well as for you! I will wax every time I ride, depending on conditions and how long I ride for.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

DIY man -- much better than a belt wax.

If you don't know how to do it, hit youtube or ask Nivek or one of the shop guys 
who post here.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

what's a belt wax?

at my local store they wax/sharpen the edges etc, the whole package for roughly 90 bucks (remember I live in Sweden, the place were taxes were basically invented, and has among the highest taxes in the world)


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> what's a belt wax?
> 
> at my local store they wax/sharpen the edges etc, the whole package for roughly 90 bucks (remember I live in Sweden, the place were taxes were basically invented, and has among the highest taxes in the world)


When I was in Sweden over 10 years ago, a draft beer was $8. That place is crazy expensive. Norway is even worse if I remember correctly.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

OldDog said:


> When I was in Sweden over 10 years ago, a draft beer was $8. That place is crazy expensive. Norway is even worse if I remember correctly.


haha, it's still at exactly that price. Even us Swedes are aware of how ridiculously expensive that is. So we tend to get wasted before going out, as regular uncooled bears at the "alcohol dispensary" are about 1 dollar 50 to about 2 bucks (the cheapest ones that is). I bet even that's expensive in an American's eyes.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> haha, it's still at exactly that price. Even us Swedes are aware of how ridiculously expensive that is. So we tend to get wasted before going out, as regular uncooled bears at the "alcohol dispensary" are about 1 dollar 50 to about 2 bucks (the cheapest ones that is). I bet even that's expensive in an American's eyes.


I remember that too... Getting drunk before even going out at midnight. I seem to remember drinking Jul Must (sp?) with some homemade liquor. Nasty shit...


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I remember that too... Getting drunk before even going out at midnight. I seem to remember drinking Jul Must (sp?) with some homemade liquor. Nasty shit...


haha. julmust by itself is tasty, i love it. but mixed with liqour sounds like a bad idea. lol. that's what we have fanta and coke for 

btw, you should check out this show. although you'll only understand when the americans are speaking. either way, everything besides the narration is in english  unfortunately i can only find part 2 of 8. if you wanna see more i think i could fix it for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEwqD0hXIag


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> haha. julmust by itself is tasty, i love it. but mixed with liqour sounds like a bad idea. lol. that's what we have fanta and coke for
> 
> btw, you should check out this show. although you'll only understand when the americans are speaking. either way, everything besides the narration is in english  unfortunately i can only find part 2 of 8. if you wanna see more i think i could fix it for you.
> 
> Allt för Sverige Allt för Sverige Del 2 av 8 - YouTube


Tak

F'n 10 char


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

i feel like we're on the verge of being sentenced to death for going so grossly off-topic xD


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

KungMartin said:


> what's a belt wax?
> 
> at my local store they wax/sharpen the edges etc, the whole package for roughly 90 bucks (remember I live in Sweden, the place were taxes were basically invented, and has among the highest taxes in the world)


$5 Belt Wax at evo Seattle - YouTube

They last about 3-4 runs.


----------



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

iv never been to sportchek for any snowboard gear, but id assume the staff generally isnt very knowledgeable concerning snowboards. if anyone on staff did know a lot, it would probably just be them and not a reflection of any training the store gave them. without good training i dont imagine the staff would be able to give a good wax or tune.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

bseracka said:


> $5 Belt Wax at evo Seattle - YouTube
> 
> They last about 3-4 runs.


hmmm... that didn't look like any wax procedure i've ever seen


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

KungMartin said:


> hmmm... that didn't look like any wax procedure i've ever seen


I've had this done at one of Crystal Mountain (MI), I have a pass there and it's free for passholders, took 'em up on it last year when I had neglected to wax my board and it was dry as a fuckin' bone. Worked wonders, but yeah, it is only a very very temporary solution. It made the board rideable for the rest of the day but wouldn't have been any good the next day.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

right okay. so it's just a superficial job rather than a thorough one.

alright then. i'm just gonna pay for a thorough one when i go in december, cuz i have a feeling it'll be more expensive getting an edge sharpener, wax iron, and wax to do it myself. plus i have to learn.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it all depends on the tech in the store at the time. I brought my board in years ago and had them wax it because I was in a bind and not at home. I'm pretty sure he did one of those crap belt waxes. After that, I brought my board in to the same Sportcheck a day later and there was a different guy there who knew a heck of alot more about what he was doing. Offered to sharpen my edges, said he was going to do a full hand wax and even fixed by toe binding.

So I'd suggest going in and talking to the guy first and finding out exactly what he is going to do and if he knows anything about snowboarding himself. If they know what they are doing, I don't see why you wouldn't take advantage of a free wax. Just don't give him your board if he doesn't know anything about snowboards and just knows how to operate the skate sharpener. lol


----------

